# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Ciclogénesis explosiva "Petra"

## embalses al 100%

Vaya sorpresa, llego de la playa pongo la tele e informando de la ciclogénesis explosiva que tenemos.
Aunque como siempre en Galicia y en el norte será donde se lleven la peor parte.
Por aquí abajo se esperan las lluvias a partir del Sábado. Aunque hoy ya tenemos vientos de hasta 40Km/h.
Creo este hilo para ir haciendo un seguimiento más o menos de como se comporta este bicho.
Como aperitivo dejo este video.





Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante :EEK!: 

Personalmente no me hubiera gustado estar en uno de esos aviones.

Por el Mediterraneo me parece que no se notará mucho, dan algunas lluvias débiles para el sábado y poco más.

----------


## Los terrines

Desde luego, el vídeo es impresionante; muchas gracias por darnos la oportunidad de verlo.

Yo he estado esta tarde en el barragem de Caia, a 27 kilómetros de Badajoz, y hacía viento, pero nada extraordinario. Os subiré el reportaje en el hilo que abrí el año pasado de dicho embalse.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Hay que tenerlos bien cuadrados para intentar aterrizar con ese viento lateral.

----------


## ben-amar

Si me pilla en uno de esos aviones no vuelvo a volar en mi vida.

----------


## perdiguera

No digas eso que lo mismo dije yo en un vuelo, cuando servían comidas a bordo, que en un momento determinado tenía en la mano un vaso con vino y un instante después el vino estaba en el techo y el vaso seguía en mi mano pero vacío, instante después me rocié de mi vino como si de una ducha se tratara, de la comida y sus vasijas ni te hablo y de los gritos histéricos, alguno mío, tampoco; claro que para entonces ya no pensaba en las manchas sino en el más allá que cada vez estaba más acá.
Según nos comentó el capitán se produjo una bajada brusca de unos 300 metros. No sé cómo ocurre pero sí qué pasa. Y se pasa fatal, fatal, pero fatal. Y sigo volando, por negocios y por placer.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No digas eso que lo mismo dije yo en un vuelo, cuando servían comidas a bordo, que en un momento determinado tenía en la mano un vaso con vino y un instante después el vino estaba en el techo y el vaso seguía en mi mano pero vacío, instante después me rocié de mi vino como si de una ducha se tratara, de la comida y sus vasijas ni te hablo y de los gritos histéricos, alguno mío, tampoco; claro que para entonces ya no pensaba en las manchas sino en el más allá que cada vez estaba más acá.


Vamos, que sólo faltó que soltaran las mascarillas esas, que entonces ya es cuando asusta de verdad  :Big Grin: 

Con respecto a lo del avión, sin comentarios, el piloto debe tenerlos bien cuadraos para aterrizar ahí. En esos momentos es cuando se echan de menos los millones de  despilfarrados por las administraciones para construir aeropuertos en dios no sabe donde, en donde los únicos pájaros que vuelan por sus pistas son halcones, o AVEs por los cuales tan sólo viajan 9 personas, todo por tal de conseguir cuatro míseros votos.

Menos aeropuertos y AVEs fantasmas, y más aeropuertos seguros, que hagan más ancha la pista para que los aviones puedan intentar aterrizar en condiciones de fuerte viento sin el peligro de salirse de la pista.

----------


## perdiguera

> Vamos, que sólo faltó que soltaran las mascarillas esas, que entonces ya es cuando asusta de verdad 
> 
> Con respecto a lo del avión, sin comentarios, el piloto debe tenerlos bien cuadraos para aterrizar ahí. En esos momentos es cuando se echan de menos los millones de € despilfarrados por las administraciones para construir aeropuertos en dios no sabe donde, en donde los únicos pájaros que vuelan por sus pistas son halcones, o AVEs por los cuales tan sólo viajan 9 personas, todo por tal de conseguir cuatro míseros votos.
> 
> Menos aeropuertos y AVEs fantasmas, y más aeropuertos seguros, que hagan más ancha la pista para que los aviones puedan intentar aterrizar en condiciones de fuerte viento sin el peligro de salirse de la pista.


Lo que hace falta es tener pistas para recoger las dos direcciones de viento dominante, aunque la segunda se emplee menos. Así está en Barcelona con la llamada pista transversal, que sólo se utiliza cuando hay viento del noroeste. El resto de los días se despega y aterriza NE-SO que es el viento dominante.
El ancho de la pista es lo de menos, lo importante es que el ala no toque la pista con una ráfaga de viento. Si la toca accidente al canto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Lo que hace falta es tener pistas para recoger las dos direcciones de viento dominante*, aunque la segunda se emplee menos. Así está en Barcelona con la llamada pista transversal, que sólo se utiliza cuando hay viento del noroeste. El resto de los días se despega y aterriza NE-SO que es el viento dominante.
> El ancho de la pista es lo de menos, lo importante es que el ala no toque la pista con una ráfaga de viento. Si la toca accidente al canto.


Cierto, llevas toda la razón del mundo, no había caído en eso.

Recuerdo que cuando estuvimos en Barajas, que cuando las condiciones de viento excedían de no sé cuantos nudos, se tenía que invertir el proceso y entrar desde el norte, en vez de configuración norte (aviones desde el sur) que es la habitual, y eso es lo que provocaba la mayoría de los retrasos.

----------


## Luján

> No digas eso que lo mismo dije yo en un vuelo, cuando servían comidas a bordo, que en un momento determinado tenía en la mano un vaso con vino y un instante después el vino estaba en el techo y el vaso seguía en mi mano pero vacío, instante después me rocié de mi vino como si de una ducha se tratara, de la comida y sus vasijas ni te hablo y de los gritos histéricos, alguno mío, tampoco; claro que para entonces ya no pensaba en las manchas sino en el más allá que cada vez estaba más acá.
> *Según nos comentó el capitán se produjo una bajada brusca de unos 300 metros. No sé cómo ocurre pero sí qué pasa*. Y se pasa fatal, fatal, pero fatal. Y sigo volando, por negocios y por placer.


Pues una bajada de esa magnitud, fijaros cuánta es que coincide con la diferencia de altura mínima entre dos aviones que se cruzan en la misma ruta, seguramente sea debida a una bolsa de aire cálido, que tiene menos densidad y, por tanto, genera menos sustentación en el avión.

No pongo en duda lo que dices Perdiguera, pero 300 metros me parecen más que demasiados. 30 sí que lo veo. En innumerables viajes que he hecho (bueno contabilizables sí que son, a razón de 4 por año hasta los 18 y a partir de ahí alguno que otro menos), el mayor "bache", como los llamamos en casa sería de unos 10 metros, calculados no por altímetro o GPS sino por la duración y la intensidad del brinco.


En cuanto a las pistas, no se puede hacer una pista por cada viento de temporal que haya en la zona. La teoría dice que la pista se orienta con los vientos dominantes con más de un porcentaje anual. Si hay dinero y la meteorología indica otro viento secundario con gran porcentaje, pues se hace otra pista.

El problema viene no con los vientos a 90º de pista, ahí se construye otra cabecera, sino con los que son cruzado con relativamente poco ángulo con la pista, que no da para construir otra cabecera, y que se presentan muy ocasionalmente.

Aún así, hay un límite de intensidad de viento cruzado con la que los manuales no aconsejan el aterrizaje. Y me da que estos pilotos han preferido aterrizar en destino con mucho, muchísimo riesgo a hacerlo en otro aeropuerto más seguro y dejar a los pasajeros colgados. Claro está que seguramente la compañía haya preferido arriesgar un posible accidente a tener que desplazar a los pasajeros desde el otro aeropuerto, con el consiguiente gasto.

----------


## perdiguera

El avión era un Jumbo, el vuelo el Buenos Aires Madrid con escala en Gran Canaria, el lugar saliendo de la costa brasileña, cerca de Recife, eso ponía el mapa de vuelo, el año 1989, el mes febrero, el día exacto no me acuerdo pero estaba en la última decena. La duración del incidente casi eterna, algo más de medio minuto, el griterío y la histeria bastante más. Después hubo que atender a los que no llevaban el cinturón abrochado a pesar de que estaba el aviso encendido. Vi al menos dos heridos aunque no parecían de consideración. Lo tengo grabado en mi mente como si me hubiese pasado ayer.
Cuando cayó el avión francés que hace poco han encontrado con un submarino me acordé porque más o menos esa era la zona.

----------


## JMTrigos

Hay que tener en cuenta que en Loiu cada vez que hay temporal sale la misma imagen con los aviones de lado asi que los pilotos ya deben estar acostumbrados. Otra pista transversal como no la pongan en L dificil lo veo por el sitio que es a lo largo de un valle, la alternativa seria Foronda que tampoco esta tan lejos.

----------

